# SketchUp Style Experiments



## SketchUp Guru (3 Jul 2007)

I thought I'd post a couple of examples of some new SketchUp styles I've been experiimenting with. These two are actually based on the same original but with slight changes. The only post SU editing has been a contrast bump done in Picasa. Click on the images for larger views.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (4 Jul 2007)

Hi Dave

The work you produce with SU never ceases to amaze me.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Jul 2007)

Thanks Neil. The cool thing about the watercolor rendering is that there's really nothing to doing it. Another SketchUp user created the style although I edited it a little to improve it to my eye. Anyone can create this look if they have SU6.


----------

